# Double border secrets??



## jemmy (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi again,

I am thinking about putting a border on my proofs as it seems popular with clients and frames the image... Anyway, I want one double-border - a thin white one with a wider black one around it with my name on the bottom right of the black border.  So, I have been going through this gruelling process.....

open image, new layer, select > all, edit > stroke - white, 50 pixels  then I am using the crop tool, working out ratios to get the bottom part of the border thicker, cropping,  then writing my stamp on.  I KNOW there is a simpler way of creating the border that i want to use with my name on it, and saving it as an action? then applying it to a folder of images....BUT I CANT DO IT!!   Can anyone help this moron????  x jem x


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 21, 2007)

i dont know if this works because i've never tried it, but have you ever tried making a border in photoshop and saving it as a photoshop file with a transparent center? then just stretch it to fit whatever photo you're framing?


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 21, 2007)

heres what i would do if i wanted an action to do that.

1. open an image that you will be creating the border on
2. click "create new action"
3. type in the name and hit record
4. canvas size, select percentage and type in the percent you want.  by using percentage in the future on different sized images it will proportionally be the same size border. have relative checked, and the color selected.
5.do it again with the second border.
6. click stop

this will do the borders right for you all the time, now, you might run into some problems with the text addition, unless your always putting them on a picture the same resolution in the same place.  you could create a new action placing the text in the right place for a specific vertically framed shot, and a second for a horizontallly framed shot and it will work as long as they are always the same size.

there is probobly a better way to do that part of it, but i don't know it.

hope this helps!


----------



## jemmy (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks guys... off to try now... i feel terribly stupid sometimes when trying to do new things in photoshop x


----------



## darich (Apr 21, 2007)

i think a border like this is what you mean??





i did that on about 7 layers.
i use layers because if someone prefers an image with a black background then i simply change the colour of the layers. If everything is on one layer then changing the colour can lead to the border colour bleeding into the image if it''s close to the border colour.
Using layers keeps everything seperate. It takes a bit longer but it's worth it if you show images to people and they want to buy them - offering them a choice of border could swing it


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 21, 2007)

darich said:


> i think a border like this is what you mean??
> 
> i did that on about 7 layers.
> i use layers because if someone prefers an image with a black background then i simply change the colour of the layers. If everything is on one layer then changing the colour can lead to the border colour bleeding into the image if it''s close to the border colour.
> Using layers keeps everything seperate. It takes a bit longer but it's worth it if you show images to people and they want to buy them - offering them a choice of border could swing it


 
If you want to change a layer like this I'd still do it on one layer. It's very easy to select edges like this using the magic selection icon or even the normal rectangular marquee tool and adding to selection. A few clicks and it's done (althyough I agree your way is certainly quicker)


----------



## darich (Apr 22, 2007)

EOS_JD said:


> If you want to change a layer like this I'd still do it on one layer. It's very easy to select edges like this using the magic selection icon or even the normal rectangular marquee tool and adding to selection. A few clicks and it's done (althyough I agree your way is certainly quicker)



Jim

using the image i posted as an example you need the different layers to prevent the colour bleeding or leeching into the image. If the whole thing was on one layer and i wanted a black border with white pinstripe then the window frames at the top and probably the 3 girls at the bottom right would become partially black where the border colour leaks into the image.
Obviously no use.
Different layers make that impossible.
Editing is much easier but using the multilayer method is a right pain because so far i've not figured out an action to create all the layers i need and resize them according to my original image.
I've tried colour selection, replace colour and magic wand on PS and they either don't select everything i want so i increase the fuzzy logic but then the colour leaks. I've tried everything and decided multilayers was the best way.
Even if it's probably the longest!


----------



## zerolux (Apr 22, 2007)

heres a cool trick that might make things easier for an action.  to have a border as a layer style (and still be able to tweek the line size, color, ect), hit control-a to select all > on a new layer (on top of the others), fill it with any color, doesnt matter > bring up the blending options/layer style window > under "advanced blending", change the fill opacity to 0% > then apply a stroke to your desired size, make sure it is set to inside.  this is a good trick for borders like this.


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 22, 2007)

darich said:


> Jim
> 
> using the image i posted as an example you need the different layers to prevent the colour bleeding or leeching into the image. If the whole thing was on one layer and i wanted a black border with white pinstripe then the window frames at the top and probably the 3 girls at the bottom right would become partially black where the border colour leaks into the image.
> Obviously no use.
> ...


 
It can be done without leaking but it just takes longer. If text is on a separate layer,I did it with yours in about 3 minutes. However with a multilayer doc it can be done in about 30 secs! So your method certainly is better.


----------



## fotogenik (May 7, 2007)

You might want to try this

It costs but the price is very cheap and the script works wonderfully well.


----------

